# I dont fawn over them or spoil em...



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## WeasleyLover (Sep 24, 2013)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

What stunners! <3


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

All 3 were abandoned/strays, how could anyone do that?

their loss


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

First dog has a very nice coat :001_smile:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

magicmike said:


> First dog has a very nice coat :001_smile:


when she came to us she was in a sorry state, the rescue had to chop off masses of fur that had been matted and 'orrible, but shes all good now


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> All 3 were abandoned/strays, how could anyone do that?
> 
> their loss


Goodness, that is really hard to believe. They are gorgeous, all credit to you!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are lovely


----------

